# Problem Cherry Clafoutis



## ericg (Jun 30, 2012)

Wondering if anyone can help. First time I made it the outer edge rose up high but the middle was still wet. Second time I started to the top of oven and the middle set, then moved to middle of oven and the outer edge didnt do anything. This was Raymond Blancs recipe baked at 360 f. Maybe because I used a standard pie dish and not a tart dish?  Thanks.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

I don’t think the dish is the issue. It sounds like your oven temperature might be the issue. I'd also cook on one shelf rather than move it around, I'd stick to the middle personally.

Do you have an oven thermometer? If not I'd recommend you get one. You'd be surprised at how the actual temperature on the inside can vary to what you think you are cooking at.


----------



## ericg (Jun 30, 2012)

I do have one, my oven is 10 degrees off but I compensate so that is not the issue. Thanks.


----------



## black dog (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm a big Raymondo fan and I've cooked his Clafoutis several times myself. Got cherry trees in the garden near Nantes 

I agree with Goldilocks. I would definitely not move it around. Just put it on the middle shelf and leave it there until it sets.

Personally I hate Clafoutis cooked until it absolutely solid like an over done rubbery Crème Brulée.

I use Raymond's exact recipe and cook mine on the middle shelf in a bain marie at 165c until the center is just setting, but still wobbly, and the top is golden. It will set as it cools.

This takes about 45 minutes or so. The lower temperature and water bath makes for a light smooth and creamy Clafoutis which, even my French friends in Nantes say they prefer. Must be doing something right!

I cook big Clafoutis and little individual ones in those fantastic Emile Henry ceramic dishes. Never have any problems.

My oven is also 10 deg off, so I use an oven thermometer for all my pastry and bread baking. it's indispensible. 

P.S.  I love Raymond's cooking. He's a total legend. Completely self taught and he's maintained his 2 Michelin stars for almost 30 years. Amazing.

Simple yet classic French cookery, often his Mum's own recipes and with bags of very useful tips.

Even after all these years he has kept his passion and just loves to share it with us.

That is what food and cooking is all about as far as I'm concerned.

I've prepared many of his desserts including the famous Coffee Cream Chocolate cup with iced coffee parfait.

Quite a challenge, but hugely satisfying when it comes off.


----------



## ericg (Jun 30, 2012)

You mentioned a water bath?? can you explain?? I like Blanc a whole lot too, he has so much enthusiasm. Which recipe are you using?


----------



## black dog (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Eric, Just Google Raymond Blanc, BBC Clafoutis and you'll see it.

The water bath is just a bain marie. I boil up the kettle put the clafoutis in a deep roasting tray in the oven and then carefully pour the boiling water to about half way up.

Not sure why exactly, but it seems that the steamy atmosphere this creates makes for smooth creamy clafoutis, and cheesecakes.

Listen, I've been getting a lot of flack from people here. They seem to be able to say whatever they want I get sanctioned by the moderators if I reply.

I really can't be arsed with all that, so I'm cancelling my membership.

Good luck to you anyway,


----------

